# Advice needed



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

New to scrolling looking for some sources for a lighted magnifying light for a scroll saw. My shop has florencisant lights that occasionally creates shadows on my work at the scroll saw. I have checked Amazon and am not happy with most of the reviews


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Unfortunately really good lamps are expensive.
https://www.dazor.com/store/lighted-magnifiers.html

A good lamp for around $150

http://catalog.lightingspecialties.com/viewitems/electrix/electrix-circline-fluorescent-magnifier

Luxo, these are very good

http://glamox.com/luxous

These are pro grade lamps, not the common imports.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

I dont use one, but ran across a thread where a guy was recommending this:

http://t.harborfreight.com/fluorescent-magnifying-lamp-60643.html?utm_referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Un bob those prices are more than the cost of my saw don't think so
BULDOG that is a light I can look at wit a 20% off coupon it might be worth it. Let you know tomorrow 
Walt


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I tried a cheap magnifying lamp and my eyes went cross ways. A lot depends on how much you use it. I use my scroll saw a lot and bought a good one with two glass lens. It uses a circular fluorescent bulb. I picked it up on sale at Joann Fabric. These go on sale pretty often so you can keep an eye out for a sale.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Keep an eye out at your local Goodwill or Hospice store… they show up every now and then for dirt cheap. I've seen them occasionally on CL as well, usually the better built older ones that have a cast base and beefier arm. I currently just use one of those articulated arm (swing arm) lamps I picked up at the Hospice store for about $1 and it suits me fine… I've always had trouble trying to use those magnified things.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

I use a pair of LED lights that I bought from Lowes https://www.lowes.com/pd/Style-Selections-13-25-in-Adjustable-Stainless-Steel-Contemporary-Modern-Integrated-Clip-On-Desk-Lamp-with-Metal-Shade/1000003084
They are bright white and with one on each side of the blade, angled down and toward the blade cutting point there is no blade shadow at all. I made a bracket for the upper saw arm to replace the two spring clips that come with these lamps. For viewing the cut I have been using one of those head band swing up magnifiers, but have been playing with a flat panel computer with camera mounted on an arm to display the cutting area and this wis showing great promise.

Charley


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

The best solution I have come up with, and I have tried many, is the following combination.

Light: A "spotlight" type focused lens LED flexible light by Ikea for only $10 available mail order. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20169658/ These are superb!!! I have adapted these as machine lights to all of my shop. I probably have ten of them. One even as a reading light over my bed.

Magnifier: A 2X magnifying visor. I have found the cheap ones from China to as good as the expensive Bausch & Lomb as long as you avoid the elastic strap type. Amazon sells one. The one I use the most I bought from Harbor Freight. I guess they still sell them. It was under $5.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

Two Lights of the same kind with one shining on each side of the blade will completely eliminate blade shadows. The LED lights seem to produce a more even light than incandescent or fluorescent lighting. The lights that I linked to in my previous post seems to be ideal for scroll sawing and they are priced quite reasonably. They don't get more than mildly warm, have a very even light, and the flexible goose neck makes it easy to move and adjust. Using two, one on each side of the blade, makes a very even, shadow free light for scroll sawing. Lowes usually has one plugged in so it can be tested easily. I've been using mine for about 2 years now, but went through several kinds of lights before finding and buying these. Every other type that I tried was unsatisfactory for me, until I switched to these.

Charley


----------

